# Pot or Ground?



## E-Athlete (Jul 28, 2005)

Hello fellow growers. I live in South Florida and I started my first outdoor grow this year and its about 2 weeks into it. only 1 of 8 bagseeds germinated so i grew it. I think i planted way late but i still wanna see what happens. The plant is about 8" tall and is currently in a 1 gallon pot. It get about 7 hours of direct sunlight and about 14 hours of light total. It is watered every few days, depending on dryness of topsoil. My questions are these: when should i transplant? When should i start feeding its nutes (20-20-20), and should i re-pot into a 5 gallon pot or transplant straight into the ground?


----------



## E-Athlete (Jul 28, 2005)

also when is the approximate time/age when i should top it for the first time.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 28, 2005)

Transplant it when they become root bound, when you say ground what do you mean dirt? Start feeding from at about 2-3 weeks of veg. I top my plants at about 3-4weeks old.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jul 28, 2005)

Transplant within the next week to a container approx. 2.5--3 gal.

Don't top it, it doesn't have enough time to get tall.
And it might not give the plant enough time to repair the damage before it interfere's with flowering.


----------

